# drawString() fehlerhaft?



## uepselon (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine etwas komplexere Grafikanzeige, in welche ich mittels g2.drawString(text, x, y)  einen Text schreibe. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem. Nehme ich als Font z.B. Arial PLAIN 12 läuft alles korrekt. Nehme ich nun Font Size 13 kommt es zu einem Grafikfehler (siehe Anhang). Neme ich Font Size 14 funktioniert es wieder einwandfrei.

Aus welchem Grund kann sowas auftreten?

Kleine Anmerkung, die hinteren Zahlen im Bild sollen eine 4 darstellen, nur fehlt der "4" , der horizontale Strich und wird somit zu einer etwas hässlichen 1.

Evtl. weiß jemand wo da der Haken liegt?

Gruß,

ueps


----------



## Snape (21. Oktober 2004)

Versetz Deine Strings testweise etwas nach unten, also y+10 oder so. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass sich die Strings von ihrer Position und Größe überlagern.


----------



## uepselon (21. Oktober 2004)

Nein, überlagern tun sich die Strings nicht. Das hab ich schon getestet. Es scheint ein Font Problem zu sein, leider hab ich keine Ahnung wann es auftaucht. Wie gesagt bei Arial Size 13, aber das allein kanns ja nicht sein. Wenns mit 12 und 14 geht.


----------

